# Pics of our (forum members) dogs.



## Farmer Kitty

Our dogs play such an important part in our farming operations that I thought it time to open a thread dedicated to them. 

Just post a pic of your dogs, I know they are out there alread in many cases but, let's put them all together in one place. 

Here is Penny. An 11 1/2 year old St. Bernard who is an excellent watch dog.


----------



## wynedot55

she is a goodlooking dog.ive always wanted a saint an a sheep dog.as well as a bloodhound.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You'll have a whole herd of dogs if you get them all at once.


----------



## wynedot55

yes thats why i only have cow dogs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I suppose we have to wait for someone to take a pic of them too.


----------



## wynedot55

on the next warm up ill take the cam an see if i can get some pics.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

warm up?


----------



## COUNTRYMAN




----------



## Farmer Kitty

They are beautiful dogs!


----------



## farmerlor

Here's two of my puppies:  Gert is a Boxer/Shepherd mix and Bluto (Boo) is a Dane/Lab mix.


----------



## wynedot55

those are some fine looking dogs yall are posting.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Awww, I love that second pic!


----------



## COUNTRYMAN

toooooo cuteeeeee 
this is the old gal of the farm "Hershey" hersh is retired and flat out tired these days.....she's 15 now and still makes her rounds

she's the true momma of the farm , it ALL belongs to her


----------



## COUNTRYMAN

this is "lulu" , she makes me laugh


----------



## COUNTRYMAN

This is a pic of Nikki, the only animal to ever make me cry...we lost her a little over a yr ago, she was allmost 16


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You can still see the determination in Hersey's stance.
Lulu is funny.
 on Nikki.


----------



## wynedot55

you have some  nice looking dogs there.sorry you lost nikki.


----------



## COUNTRYMAN

thank you.

this is Jewel, Jewel got us shortly after Nik passed, she's just over a yr old....she owns us bad lol




P.S.
I'm all outta dogs ....your turn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm out too! We only have one.


----------



## Thewife

The whole group!





Mag, the red dog! Loves swimming, hunting, and dragging sticks into the yard! Will help herd if she is in the mood. Will keep the cows away from me! Will attack anything that goes near anything of mine! Would like to eat chickens and calves!(but won't) Has no problem showing her dislike for some people!




Bernie, the new dog, or the big black dog! Came to us six months ago, so over weight he could not even run! Doing a good job of catching on to this farm life thing! Helps herd, protects me from the herd and thinks Bruiser is his personal play toy!




Bart, the small black dog! Helps herd, keeps the cows away from me! Will find lost calves and Bruiser! Has been duck hunting, did OK! Loves kids and anybody that will pet him! "deals with" anything small and fuzzy that might threaten my other critters! Loves his cats!




Bruiser, trying to keep high hopes he will learn from the others, despite the fact he got beat up by a Chi-wow-wa!





Countryman, Jewel is gorgeous, do you hunt her?

Kitty, time to get a puppy!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

So not time to get a puppy! Only one dog at a time but, even if we were to decide on having a second one I would not do it in the middle of our winters! 

Penny has been our only dog and at this stage of the game I don't think it would be fair to her to get another.


----------



## COUNTRYMAN

thewife....love those dogs and bruiser will be kickin that chee-wa-waaaa all over tarnation in no time lol

we hunt jewel, not in the typical coon hunter manner....we hunt anything and everything

she too is a lover of the stick dragging into the yard game lol

she does great with her animals but really has no use for any other,  she has turned out to be a much better "guard" dog than i could have imagined a hound would


----------



## Thewife

Kitty, getting a puppy in the middle of our muddy winter, was not really my idea of fun either! I just happen to be emailing back and forth with a guy when he mentioned his dog was having lab/rotti  puppies! Hubby was in a good mood because he was heading off to go hunting, so he said yes, without even thinking about the consequences! He hates keeping dogs in the house!

Countryman, I used to run a small pack of hounds, loved every minute of it! They had to be kept kenneled, so other than barking if something or some one was around, their gaurding was limited!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Our spring will be real muddy but, at least warm enough to spend time outside working with a puppy/dog. This stuff one just  inside until it's chores time again. By the time it would warm up enough to work with a new puppy it would be half grown!

I have a feeling when Penny passes there may end up being two puppies coming home.


----------



## wynedot55

those are some nice looking dogs thewife.i dont get puppies when ui get new dogs.because they tear up an chew on everything.an i cant tolorate that.kitty i know youll be coming home with 2 puppies when the time is right.1 for each girl.


----------



## Thewife

2 puppies? That sounds like a lot of work!

I really did not want to start with a chew everything puppy!
Normally I end up with some one elses throw away dogs! Mag was 18 months old when she came here.  I was told she was abused by a woman and hated us? She does have issues, but she never leaves my side? Bart was 6 months, the owners were moving! Bernie bit a kid, so if I didn't take him, he was going to be put down.
Mag has arthritis in her hips, Bernis has hip and leg issues, Bart is showing his years, so I really wanted another lab/rotti, but would not pay the 200+ most people wanted. When the guy said I could have pick of the litter for free, I could not resist!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Well, wynedot is probably right. 2 girls would probably mean 2 puppies but, they would be outside dogs only!


----------



## Thewife

Bruiser will be an outside dog ASAP!
When I watch them run through the barn yard, swim the creek, roll in who knows what, and eat things I can't identify, I really don't want them in the house!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Then maybe you will finally be able to sleep in!


----------



## m.holloway

you guys, make me sick! I wish i could do pics!!! my son helped me one day and that was it for now. I can't wait till it's easier to get them on. That way you can see my crazy bunch. till then i just look at everyone elses stuff. But I have to say This is great!!!! A good bunch on home pets!!!! Keep them coming!!!!! Mare


----------



## barnyardnewbie

> Mag, the red dog! Loves swimming, hunting, and dragging sticks into the yard! Will help herd if she is in the mood. Will keep the cows away from me! Will attack anything that goes near anything of mine! Would like to eat chickens and calves!(but won't) Has no problem showing her dislike for some people!


What a proud Chesapeake Bay Retriever!  I could have guessed just from her description.  We had two but have since lost them to the great swimming hole in the sky.  They are a great breed and yes, they are very protective of their family.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

barnyardnewbie-


----------



## wynedot55




----------



## Thewife

Welcome to the board Barnyardnewbie!

I really like that, "the great swimming hole in the sky". That would be the Chessy heaven!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Welcome to the herd, Barnyardnewbie!

LOVE the dog pics, everyone!  Making me want a puppy...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A current pic of Penny.


----------



## wynedot55

she looks real good kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She's 11 years and 8 months now. Lately she has started showing her age in her face. People have always called her a puppy because they thought she was a young dog. I don't know if they could make that mistake now.


----------



## wynedot55

well they dont live tobe what we call real old dogs because of their size.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, their normal life span is 6-8 years.


----------



## JerseyXGirl

This is Mocha she's 13 weeks old MastiffXRott







Taco and Mia my senior chi puppies 









And I have a Heinz 57 named Doogie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nice looking dogs.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Too cute! I like dogs.


----------



## wynedot55

those are some cute dogs.


----------



## Thewife

Cute pups!

I wanted a Mastiff/rotti! Hubby said "NO"!(very quickly)


----------



## Kute Kitten

Very cute! I would post a pic of Penny if Mom hadn't already!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Penny out sunning herself today.


----------



## wynedot55

she is saying it feels so good to lay out in the sun.


----------



## Little Cow

This is Lucas.  We think he's a bearded collie cross.  He is the best farm dog ever.  I adopted him just in time.  He was scheduled to "take that last walk".  In fact, I had to talk to the shelter manager to keep him alive until I could close on my first house and actually take him home.  He is very protective of us but loved my husband at first sight.  We give him credit for things working out between us.






This is Arrow.  She is so sweet but going blind from PRA.  I rescued her as a tiny puppy.


----------



## wynedot55

you have some nice looking dogs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Those are some nice looking dogs. Sorry that Arrow is going blind.


----------



## Little Cow

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Pure Country

Here are some of my dogs. We have a variety of them.
This is Holly, my 2 yr. old Lab "puppy"  She likes to get on top of the rolls of hay that are on the trailer.  It's a bit high.





She and one of the males we have were digging for chipmunks and moles.  She popped her head up when she heard me.




This is my old dog Brandy w/her 7 week old pup, Buckshot.  He now has a home.  Brandy will be 11 in a few weeks.  She is 1/2 Aussie, 1/2 Golden Ret.  Buckshot's sire is our reg. black Lab.  We didn't even know Brandy was in heat because of her age.  




We no longer have this dog.  She died 2 yrs. ago from old age.  She is 1/2 Timber wolf, 1/2 German Shepherd.  She is one of the best dogs we have ever owned.  We got her when she was a scrawny 6 week old puppy.  This picture was taken at my MIL in Texas in 2000.




Will be back with pictures of the others.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nice looking dogs. Brandy doesn't look her age!


----------



## Pure Country

Here is another picture of Brandy.  We have had Brandy since birth.  This was before she had Buckshot.  The other 2 w/her are Holly w/blue collar and Josie w/orange collar.  Josie turn 5 the beginning of Dec. and is Holly's dam.  




This is Pure Country Wyatt, our reg. male.  He turned 5 the end of Jan. He is such a goof.  This picture was taken when Holly was about 4 month old.  She has her head under water.  She loves playing in water.  She will get in the shower with if you don't shut the door. 




This is an older picture of Chester.  He turned 5 last month.


----------



## wynedot55

you have a bunch of goodlooking dogs.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Pretty dogs, Pure Country.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Here's a photo of our dogs Rex the Golden Retreiver (3 YRS)and Orchid the Black Lab(7yrs).This was our second winter with Orchid we got her off our breeder when we put Rex our Snarley dog  into her pack of dogs and Orchid was the most dominant over Rex.This is after three dog bahavourists and we finally went Cesar Mylans way...long story.. .....Rex is alot better now...he's now the clown..very smart dog....and Orchid is our chunky monkey after having three litters all C sections....first two were 5 puppies and the last one when she was with us was 10 puppies ! 5 black and 5 yellow..and then a spaying ...you'd be a chunky monkey also....ha ha ha !!!..She's an excellent mom and is enjoying retirement .Right now she's sleeping at my feet and Rex is out chasing chipmunks....I am now trying to convince DH that a Pot belly pig is a dog also...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh, it's that white stuff. But, the dogs are cute! 

Good luck with the pot bellied pig (we have a pig section too.  )


----------



## Thewife

Pretty pups!
I love the Golden Retrievers! I friend brought one out to play one day, he loved the rich black mud in the creek! The owner was not to impressed with it, when it was time to load him up and take him home!

Hey Pure Country, cool pups, don't know how I missed your pictures! My lab/rotti pup loves the kiddie pool! He chases what ever is floating in it, around and around and around and.........


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Oh, it's that white stuff. But, the dogs are cute!
> 
> Good luck with the pot bellied pig (we have a pig section too.  )


Yes the white stuff.....and thanks for the encouragement on the PBP....Hubby cannot understand that a pig can be a pet also....and plus we have the space...I need to start a list in the Pig section ....Top 10 reasons owning a PBP is good for your soul...


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Pretty pups!
I love the Golden Retrievers! I friend brought one out to play one day, he loved the rich black mud in the creek! The owner was not to impressed with it, when it was time to load him up and take him home!

Yes ...he loves the pond ,the spring puddles,rain and mud..swimming he loves!....dead things...chicken poop...horse poop...you name it he loves it....He has his own personal pool that he will go lay in when he's hot and where I can wash him off at the end of the day....and at each door way he has his own personal towel to wipe him down ....he's so use to it that he knows the routine meanwhile the female black lab does NOT like water...dirt....swimming.....rain.....you can actually see her cringe her nose at the thought of going out on a rainy day...we have to push her out...



My brothers dogs just love it here.....but as you said they dont like putting them in the truck at the end of the day....The one photo is of my brother trying to get our dish working for us.So he could watch the Nascar RACE !!!..and thats his dog Sammy...a Golden doodle...normally a fluffy furry dog and Rex after some time in the pond...brother wasnt thrilled....and then theres a photo of Rex and his pool and then Rex and my other brother hound frog hunting in the pond....


----------



## wynedot55

those are some goodlooking dogs.


----------



## PattiXmas

My hubby teases me that I have "city farm animals".  

Here's Herbie, he is a nut!  My daughter shows him in our County's 4H -






This is Mac, he's my old man.  He tries to help my son herd the animals.  He's getting pretty good at it!






This is Kippy, she's the princess of the house.  She sucks on her stuffed toys.






(I know this is only for dogs, but Kippy has her very own kitty.  Hubby says it is definitely not a barn cat!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Great pics. I really love the ones of Kippy and the one of her Kitty.


----------



## wynedot55

those are some great pics of your dogs.are those french bulldogs.


----------



## PattiXmas

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> those are some great pics of your dogs.are those french bulldogs.


Close - boston terreirs.  Frenchies ears are more rounded and they have monster heads.  Bostons have a pointed ear.  (At least you didn't guess mini -pit bulls.  Believe it or not, they get called that all the time)


----------



## gaited horse

here my dog
http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=895128_46337996&pid=2455023&scid=459


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gaited horse said:
			
		

> here my dog
> http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/PhotosAl  p;scid=459


gaited horse, it says page not found.

Did you mean the one in the contest? http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=895128_46337996&pid=2455023&scid=459


----------



## okiron

Here's Bacon, my 9 year old chihuahua/dachshund.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Awww.......


----------



## lupinfarm

This is Nacho, our rather dedicated chicken watcher! ... He watches the girls in their run, and scares off the cats all day long. He's a wimpy Mini Labradoodle LOL BUT he IS stud and so has all the manly attitude, really though, he's very sweet and cuddly.


----------



## gaited horse

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> gaited horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here my dog
> http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/PhotosAl  p;scid=459
> 
> 
> 
> gaited horse, it says page not found.
> 
> Did you mean the one in the contest? http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=895128_46337996&pid=2455023&scid=459
Click to expand...

yup. I think i fixed it


----------



## sweetshoplady

Great looking dogs everybody!


----------



## debo's farm

well, I love to show off my dog!!!    His name is Debo.  











he's a good chicken guarder






this is my avatar on other forums


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

What a beautiful dog...you can tell he's loved...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A beautiful dog!


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Wow! What beautiful dogs everyone has!

I realized that I do not have any current or good photos of our dogs - my bad!   Here are some of our Labadors:

Tracker AKC  male  Lab 





Lady AKC  female 





Jessie  AKC female  





Molly AKC female  9 months





Case AKC male - taken at 4 months, he is now 11 months.  The lab on top of the rock is Lady, the brown is Molly and the critter holding the beer is my DH





Molly and Case were born on 9/11.  We kept two out the final litter of Tracker & Lady - she had 11 pups.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nice dogs. Do you find one color of lab easier to train than another? My DH had someone tell him that the black labs are the hardest with the yellow labs the easiest going as the guy has one of each and the yellow is easier to work with. I'm wondering what the color has to do with it. It seems to me it would be more the dogs personality that would come into play instead.


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Color has nothing to do with temperment or trainability.

Your right, each dog has its own unique personality.  There are different energy levels within different lines of Labadors.  The higher the energy the more on top of your training [consistancy] you have to be.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bronco Hollow said:
			
		

> Color has nothing to do with temperment or trainability.
> 
> Your right, each dog has its own unique personality.  There are different energy levels within different lines of Labadors.  The higher the energy the more on top of your training [consistancy] you have to be.


Thank you.


----------



## wynedot55

those are some goodlooking dogs.


----------

